# Bumper Boy Question



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I have two used Bumper Boys. One has the standard sound speaker that just makes a chirping noise. The other has the advanced sound speaker. After a full charge (charged until the receiver light quit flashing), only the advanced sound speaker worked but even that only lasted maybe 10-15 minutes. The low battery light doesn't come on and the units still launch just fine. Any ideas as to why this would happen?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Make sure you got a full charge; it takes about 16 hours.
If so and the sound only works for a little while, I would say your batteries are probably shot. When the sound quits working that is your signal that they need recharged; they will still launch for about a days worth of training.
You can order batteries from BB or take the battery pack to Battery's Plus anf they will make them for you quicker and cheaper than BB


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

mjh345 said:


> Make sure you got a full charge; it takes about 16 hours.
> If so and the sound only works for a little while, I would say your batteries are probably shot. When the sound quits working that is your signal that they need recharged; they will still launch for about a days worth of training.
> You can order batteries from BB or take the battery pack to Battery's Plus anf they will make them for you quicker and cheaper than BB


Thanks. I'll try recharging them but I read that once the light quit flashing, the batteries could be damaged by continuing to charge them and that the units shouldn't be charged until the low battery light came back on. I used the units several days without charging them further (since the low battery light never came on) with distances exceeding 300 yards so it seems weird that the batteries wouldn't be getting a full charge.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Sounds like you need new batteries. On mine the sound quits when the charge is low.


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

J. Walker said:


> I have two used Bumper Boys. One has the standard sound speaker that just makes a chirping noise. The other has the advanced sound speaker. After a full charge (charged until the receiver light quit flashing), only the advanced sound speaker worked but even that only lasted maybe 10-15 minutes. The low battery light doesn't come on and the units still launch just fine. Any ideas as to why this would happen?


You could have a loose connection somewhere on the wiring to the speaker.

Try unpluging the speaker and plugging it back in. See if that makes a difference.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

The folks at BB told me years ago that the sound uses the most battery reserve and is the first thing "turned off" to save the batteries.

Sounds like you need new batteries...


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

John Lash said:


> The folks at BB told me years ago that the sound uses the most battery reserve and is the first thing "turned off" to save the batteries.
> 
> Sounds like you need new batteries...


This is exactly what is occuring!


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

John Lash said:


> The folks at BB told me years ago that the sound uses the most battery reserve and is the first thing "turned off" to save the batteries.
> 
> Sounds like you need new batteries...


Quick question. Since the battery packs sold by Bumper Boy are only 700 mAH, wouldn't it make more sense to get a pack with a higher mAH capacity? If the voltage output is the same but the capacity is considerably higher, aren't I better off going that route?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

That would sound right to me. If you can buy batteries with the same voltage and a higher mah rating it would seem to last longer. I have only replaced batteries in a couple of mine and I used the batteries that BB sells. They last a long time in use and will stay charged a very long time if they in storage, like 4-5 months easily, maybe longer. 

I only replaced the ones I did because they were older, like 6 or 7 years old.


----------

